# WTB gold Tibor Freestone



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

They pop up on ebay every once in a while. They usually sell for top dollar, but its still prob worth a look.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

yah I missed one a few weeks ago! They usually sell for decent amount, nothing too outrageous. They have one on eBay that's been for sale forever at $675...must be a joke. Just thought I'd ask around here to avoid the eBay bidding hassle. I never seem to be available when the time winds down on those auctions.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

beeb, so whaddya want one o them little bitty expensive reels for anyway? 

...specially in the land of giant redfish?


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

Have on in black, mint condition. Let me know if you change your mid on the color.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Call off the search!! 

I'm now the proud owner of a super clean gold freestone thanks to a generous forum member. 

thanks!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> beeb, so whaddya want one o them little bitty expensive reels for anyway?
> 
> ...specially in the land of giant redfish?


I hear certain floridians have tamed giant redfish with them! ;D

-did y'all make it down this year? If not, look me up.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > beeb, so whaddya want one o them little bitty expensive reels for anyway?
> >
> > ...specially in the land of giant redfish?
> 
> ...


you mean like this one?



Are you gonna hang your dainty little freestone on a tcx too? Pretty nice setup if you ask me...

and yeah, we were there this weekend, where the fk were you? 

Weather was chit and the water was dirty but we did ok in spite of the conditions... 



replied to ya on the glades thing too, lets talk...


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Glad to hear you found one.

I was going to suggest that you consider buying one of the new Signature Series 5-6 that Tibor is coming out with.

Sandy Moret is pimping the first five serial numbers in his FKO email, but of course number 1 is already sold.

They will probably be discontinued like The Freestone after all the Tibor collectors are done buying.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

fun little reel!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Flpt said:


> Have on in black, mint condition. Let me know if you change your mid on the color.


Still have the freestone for sale?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

deerfly said:


> you mean like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very big Florida red drum for the 8 wt. Good work!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Bay - His post was from 2 years ago


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Gramps said:


> Bay - His post was from 2 years ago


Yea, shot in the dark


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

BayStYat said:


> Yea, shot in the dark


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

anytide said:


>


Just so happens, I still have the reel.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Flpt said:


> Just so happens, I still have the reel.


Text me if you want to sell
251 300 7015


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Score!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow that's a huge red!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Ooooh....one of those sure would look pretty on my 6wt rod...


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Flpt said:


> Just so happens, I still have the reel.


Would you like to sell the reel?


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

BayStYat said:


> Would you like to sell the reel?



Sure, thought I sent you a PM. Will try again


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Flpt said:


> Sure, thought I sent you a PM. Will try again


I havent figured out how to send a PM on this new site. You can text me or call 251 300 7015


----------

